
Android phones from OnePlus, Samsung, others reportedly reboot when dialing 911 - chuckdries
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/6nz3fx/psa_dialling_911_may_reboot_your_oneplus_5_xpost/
======
chuckdries
As far as I've seen, users in comments report seeing similar issues on OnePlus
5, Nexus 6P, Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge, slightly different behavior on MotoG5+.

There's a second thread specific to the MotoG5+ report
[[https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/660jsl/crosspost_m...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/660jsl/crosspost_motog5_cant_call_911_call_ended/)]

EDIT: apparently this is related to their non-stock dialers or something.
People in /r/oneplus are saying to install and use the stock android dialer

